# Tudutsujin



## Tudutsujin (Jul 9, 2005)

_Well I ask for someone to teach me D&D and on waiting for a reply I grew board so I wrote about my main character...._

_Tudutsujin stood from his throne his sweaty hair covering his face, his body riddled with battle scares a rough cloak barley covering him. He stood for only a moment to reveal his tremendous size, then he slides his cloak of his back and slouched down over himself. A gale of wind blew by moving his hair and revealing only his grim smile as he grabbed for his sword. He pulled it from the ground its height almost the same as his own. And he seemed weak as he held it almost laying it on the ground. His head slowly turned to face the enemy that opposed his godly powers 

Kanara approached him from the edge of the church like throne’s cliff. Her sword and shield at ether side, her dress still like an old photo dull and colorless in the red sky’s presence. The glow of the ever lasting moon gently touching her beautiful face like a loving hand. “ I must stop you, you can’t just keep killing like this!” She said clenching her sword tightly and trying to squeeze her eyes shut and get ride of the horrible sight of his evil grin. 

Slowly Tudutsujin’s face was lost in the shadows as they spread across the ground engulfing everything between them. Thinking quickly Kanara dashed leaping into the air before the shadow could touch her. She readied her sword as she reached the peek of her jump. Tudutsujin lifted his sword from the ground slightly, clenching it tightly for a brief second. Fear struck Kanara as she saw the only defining details of his being his blood shot eyes pupils looking like mer specks on blood socked paper and his satanic grin as it grew larger in the moonlight. 

Tudutsujin raised his sword slowly then with the blink of and eyes through it thew the air. Kanara only saw the sparks as the searing hot blade singed the ground before taking to the air. The sword impaled Kanara snagging her from the sky like a falling star, snapping her neck and filled he mouth with blood before she had the time to scream. Her body plummeted from the air and over the cliff side of the broken down church. 

Tudutsujin dragged himself over to the edge and looked from it. His grim smile grew wider as he saw her body at the bottom of the cliff motionless in a pool of dark blood black in the skies light. Then without warning he fell into a free fall from the edge. Closer and closer to the ground his smile growing ever second. He came to a sudden stop as his body craters into the ground still for only a moment before rising to his feet. 

He began to walk pulling his sword from the blood-drenched corps as he passed it. Black armor coated his body and his body straightened as he walks toward the town. The people that were in the town stood in amazement staring at his massive blade he pulled at side. The air was filled with a symphony of screams as he began to mangle and dismember their bodies. Bloody corpses and ligaments spat forth from the dark ally, as the scream shuttered to an end. 

The fragile silence was yet again broken by a voice of defile. A ninja stud in his path dressed in black with an unsheathed knife at her gripe. “On my honor you shall not leave this town alive!” the ninja stood readying her footing. Dust filed the air as she rushed at the behemoth of a being both of there faces covered with darkness. Tudutsujin raised his blade from the ground and the ninja took to the air landing on his blade she continued running. 

Thinking she had the upper hand she attempted to dash kicking him in the face. As her foot neared his head he arched backwards grabbing her ankle flinging her to the ground viciously the impact trusting her own blade into her chest, it was quickly followed by Tudutsujin’s sword already doused with blood pierced her body tacking her to the ground. 

Tudutsujin’s power grew as the last of his sanity seemed to leek from his body like the blood dripping from his blade. He griped his head madly smearing blood on his helm. The blood stood contrast from his dark helm. Two others emerged from the shadows, two samurais seeking an honorable foe. Running upon Tudutsujin will prove to be their fait. 

The two drew their swords readily and faced the gargantuan knight. One of the two swords men charged Tudutsujin only to be met with a fist flinging him like an unwanted rag doll across an open field. 
The other was quickly pined to a wall with a flying sword like poster in a wall. As the swordsman began to take the sword from his body Tudutsujin drop kicked it into his chest instantly. Then he stood limply turning to the other swordsmen as his hair fell masking his face and he pulled his blade from the corps. The blade came smoothly from his body though you could hear the scratching of his broken ribs and the stone of the wall against the bloody steel. 

As his fellow swordsmen’s mangled corps feel to the ground in a pool of tears and lost hope he noticed his armor would not save him from his demise at the hands of this fowl creature. Tudutsujin lifted his heavy blade over his shoulder and laughed at his enemy knowing he had to watch his friend die unable to help. The swordsmen whispered to himself “its all or nothing” he raised on hand untying the knot bellow his neck and letting the battle ridden shoulder pads fall to his sides. “Come on you beast” you could feel the spite in his voice cause the air to thicken. 

The wind blew Tudutsujin’s hair revealing a faint evil grin. He charged the swordsmen with his sword still over his shoulder and the samurai of a man readied his weapon. There was a silence and the footsteps of the Goliath stopped quickly. He let out a devastating horizontal attack crushing the building behind his foe but the samurai had evaded the strike and thrusted his katana into Tudutsujin’s chest. Twisting the sword the samurai felt victorious and smiled, but a hand came from next to the blade replacing his smile and crushing his head into what was left of the destroyed building at his back. 

Tudutsujin lowered his arms to his side after hearing the samurai’s last breath in a scream and the life gone with a last twitch. Then Tudutsujin let go of his head and the arm disappeared into his figure again. Walking away he smiled in satisfaction knowing Banisher was close behind engulfing his leftovers and cleaning his mess. “Is there no one that can stand against my wrath…” his voice droning on in disappointment now wishing for more entertainment but seeing no one to kill. _


----------



## Tudutsujin (Jul 12, 2005)

A young boy stumbles upon a school filled with screams, but as he drew near, the sounds abruptly silenced. As his hand met with the wooden door, the smell of death came to his nose. Opening it, he stepped in fearlessly although that was not the way he felt. The little boy looked down, for his feet felt wet, only to notice the hall he stood in to be ankle high with innocent blood. Panic finally sunk in and he turned for the door. It was closed and locked from the outside. He pounded on the door screaming in blind fear clawing at it with his nails seeing no alternate way out. Finally, he fell to his knees crying, as it became relevant that his efforts were hopeless. Then, he turned back to the hallway. It seemed an endless void, as he screamed for help and his voice did nothing but echo back to his frail ears. Standing now, he began to walk down the bloody hall, the walls scattered with random children pined to them with their own pens and pencils. Each corpse more mangled than the next, he somehow found the power to go on. Another cry of help rang in his ears the same cry he had maid moments ago still wondering the halls like a lost soul, a phantom he may be soon joining. Then suddenly he noticed no blood to be found at his feet nor corpses on the wall, the smell of rotting flesh was the only thing that lingered now. Feeling happy at the improvements he walked faster new found hope could be felt in his presents. Then he stopped the lights flickered to darkness and the air grew stale and cold. One light at the near end of the hall shined brightly but was consumed by a tall mans presents. The man walked quickly towards him indubitable the one behind these killings the boy began to run away. The lights flickering again on and off every moment of darkness entering visions of the dead to his mind. He ran faster only to slip in the blood he so happily bid goodbye to. The blood was much deeper and he struggled to get free but was tangled in other dying children as they clawed at his wet flesh. The little boy broke free off in a sprint for a second then the large man grasped the hair on his head pulling him back to let him beg. The boy uttered but a few words before his skull was crushed in by the evil beings massive cudgel 


The man walked down the hall on the mangled corpses of the dead school children. No remorse or feeling for them as they drowned in there own blood beneath his feet. Every step bringing him closer to the bright light from the door at the end of the hall. Everything else dark and black without the lights of the hall, the only thing visible were the grim faces of those nailed to the wall glaring back at him with there white eyes. He stepped from the building still half in the shadows the blood could be seen dripping from his large mallet that he held tightly with his right hand. He dropped the young boys corps at the door his crushed in face laying in the damp muddy doorway. Then he pulled his hand up to a thick metal mask that covered his face whipping his black gloves clean of the boy’s blood. The smear of red stood out from the cold gray of the steel that was to scratched to shine in the sunlight. His hand dropped to his side and his glance soon followed even though his mask had no eyeholes which to see from. The black straps held the heavy mask tight to his head and his entire body was covered by tight black and red striped cloth of leather texture. The man walked away from the familiar school that he had inhabited for months now without a second thought. Walking in his bloody black boots the stench of death from him thickened the air::


----------



## Tudutsujin (Jul 12, 2005)

FIGHT OF THE MORNING STAR 
I will fight thee bright sorrowful morning star fight the light, that with tear of battle so bright, the rough blade of daylight causing the silent quiet of night. One swing of the star across the falling sky to land upon your gazing eyes to end the light and insure thy victory. Its warmth giveith thy life as it shall take it away, to leave your body cold and lifeless bitter in its defeat. Baby blue in a pool of its own tears as it loses all feelings all growing numb all growing dark. Fading away from the living world and into the world of the emotionless afterlife never to be sad but never to be happy again, regretting all the things you had never done also regretting those things you wish you hadn’t. The colors of life and all that surround you dim slowly to a darkness of solitude. The darkness ever eating away at your mind as time wills on the body you left to wrought and decay. The millions of painful memories of life like demons pulling you further into world of the dead, there nails clawing at the flesh of your self images ripping you down to nothingness. Barring the heavy burden of your horrid memories you trudge on deeper into the world you know so little of and care less about how much you know of it. Finding a mirror reflecting nothing but pain and sorrow the emotions you tried so hard to escape. It soon became consumed in an image of a long ago child that had the pleasure of carelessness you never had part in indulging upon. "I loath thee so thy bitter boy ungrateful for what opportunities lay before thee, why do thy ware such a bewildered look on thyn face!" for you are me and I am you and not many opportunities I see from you so little for me. Furry raged with in thee and you rose from your knees willing the mirror to be gone and as willed it was so. Oh the power of thy rising sun was as great as said now you lay here as good as dead. Hope has fled your mind like water from a tipped over glass. As you slowly stumbled into a memory of an old house of yours as dark and grim as the expression on your own face the battle still rages on around you sounds of it dimming and coming back. The many screams of the others dyeing and suffering the same as you are suffering. The morning star has risen again and another body has hit the floor as it has fallen. How can a star so small burn so bright? So many have fallen with the morning star, for so many it has become night and never again day. Is there no heaven? Is there no hell or do it lay before me now as cold as melting ice in the heat of my anger. This holder of the morning star is not god they just play his roll judging those who need not be judged. Then claps of victory engulfed your mind as the holder of the mornings star was defeated, his rain as god so short but so destructive that remnants of it shall linger for years to come. The memories of the great battle of the morning star shall not be forgotten and thy victims of its next holder will visit them in their dark and dreary minds. Unable to rejoice you lay sobbing upon thy bed soling it in your tears of such sorrow, drenching it in pain as did the holder your soul. With one quick glance out your window do you see the holder has died and followed thee, too reap what he had sown to finish the job as his final bidding. He calls thee out, why thy life may not be sparred? He calls for thee, why thy soul mustn’t be in peace? His eyes shined like empty glasses only wet with morning dew. " Why do thee not come as I call, are ye not ready for your vengeance, for your gratifying retaliation?"


----------

